# Wireless/IRQ problem

## Ruslan

I have a notebook with both regular (realtek) and wireless NICs.

The problem is that from the very first step of the installation process as soon as I enable the wireless NIC I keep receiving the following messages in my log:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1:Error -110 writing packet header to BAP
> 
> eth1:Error -110 writing packet header to BAP
> 
> eth1:Error -110 writing packet header to BAP
> ...

 

Quick look at /proc/interrupts shows something like this:

```

            CPU0

0:     923690  XT-PIC  timer

1:       1107  XT-PIC  keyboard

2:          0  XT-PIC  cascade

9:         22  XT-PIC  acpi

10:     18448  XT-PIC  orinoco_cs

12:     16483  XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

14:     24332  XT-PIC  ide0

15:         3  XT-PIC  ide1

18:         0  XT-PIC  Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller

NMI:        0

LOC:        0

ERR:       10

MIS:        0

```

The number in ERR usually increases by one right after I get next warning like the one above. After about a minute of inactivity network connection is back to normal.

Needless to say a connection that drops and resets every five minutes is no joy at all.

Also, as you notice, nothing was enabled besides the Cardbus bridge (no i845 sound, no built-in USB hubs - I have 2 of those, no IrLAN ...) because when I try to enable sound and other bells it just gets worse - I start to get other error messages  (like "devfs(-1) cannot register divece" or something).

Any hints?

(by the way, the same notebook works fine under Debian - no connection resets or drops, same is true for Mandrake - smooth connection, no matter what. So I would assume that the problem is very Gentoo-specific.)

----------

